# Xenon headlight ballast ignitor



## Diede (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello!
My A3 came with two 4B0941471 / 5DV 007 760-15 Xenon ignitors.
One of them is not working.

My local dealer just have the 8D0941471 / 5DV 007 760-03 one.
Someone know if these parts are interchangeable?


----------



## paulb24 (Feb 12, 2016)

*ballast*

http://www.emtuning.co.uk/ mine went faulty and i used this guy hope it helps


----------

